# FET #1 today



## Julsipoos (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi,

I had my first cycle of IVF last oct and got a BFP but had a miscarriage a couple of weeks later.  I have my first FET today and was wondering if anyone has any FET success stories to help us feel more positive because at the moment Im just anxious and a nervous wreck!! Everyone keeps telling us to think positive but it's just not that easy!!

Any successes would be great to read!!

Thanks,

Juls


----------



## Sprout Diddy (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi Juls

I am waiting for my first FET in March so am afraid I don't have any experience to share...but just wanted to wish you loads of luck 
and I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you 

Love Sprout xxxxx


----------



## Julsipoos (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi Sprout,

thanks for your reply. Good luck to you too.

Well, the transfer has been done so now we wait! I'm so impatient, so the waiting is going to be hard!

Have you started any medication yet? Where are you being treated?

Juls
x


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Juls sorry dont have a success story personally but just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world       . I am sorry to hear about your miscarriage.    There are plenty of ladies who have had success with FET, it can happen so keep your chin up. I am hoping to go for my third FET in May or June.

Sprout Diddy good luck to you too huni.       

Emma xx


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Hello,

I just wanted to let you know that f.e.t. DOES work. 
I'm a success story. I had my first f.e.t. in June 2007 and my little boy is now 3.
I'm currently in the middle of my second try and hoping for e.t. some time next week so I'm
hoping that just maybe I could get lucky twice, which seems unlikely, but then again I thought the chances of a B.F.P on my first f.e.t. was unlikely too, so you never know.
Good luck , I hope you get B.F.P.'s everyone!!

Shazi x


----------



## Princess-Debbie (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi Jules

I just wondered how you were getting on? My clinic called today to say they were taking 5 of our embryos to blast.  Would you mind just telling me a bit about how it all went - how many embies did they defrost?  Also what kind of progesterone are you on - are you taking the bottom bullets?! 

What is your OTD? Xxx


----------



## Julsipoos (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi,

i'm good thanks. A few slight twinges but trying not read to much into anything or I will go mad!

My clinic only defrosted 1 embryo, They have a one embryo rule. The transfer was tricky but that's because I am bendy! So the nurse told me! But 1 good quality embie is on board.

I am on gestone injections, no bottom bullets (thank god!)

My test day is 24th Feb....too long away! Don't know if I'll last that long though!

What medication are you on?

Juls
x


----------



## Julsipoos (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi Shazi,

thanks for your reply. Success stories do help!

Good luck to you.

X


----------



## Princess-Debbie (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi Jules 

I am on huge amounts of progynova (12 mg per day!).  Also taking cyclogest pessaries.  Does your place only do progesterone injections rather than the pessaries??  I am a bit worried as on the website of the place doing the transfer says that with blasts you should be doing injection s!

xx


----------



## Julsipoos (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm on Progynova too. 6mg at the moment. Good job Ive just read your message because I'd totally forgot to take my tablet!! 

I think my clinic do the pessaries too. Ive not had them before but the nurse at my FET asked if I needed any more to take home but I told her I was on injections. 

If you're worried, give your hospital a call. I'm sure you'll be fine.
Xx


----------



## Princess-Debbie (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks Jules and glad to be of service reminding you to take your tablets - there is just so much to remember all the time!!
Spoke to the clinic and they confirmed the pessaries were fine, she pointed out that some people don't even take these.....

Hope you are not going too mad in your 2ww


----------



## polly16 (Oct 13, 2010)

Juls - Just wanted to say that my NHS clinic gives statistics as 49% chance success if you had a previous BFP using embryos from same IVF cycle (often there are good batches!) compared to 32% I think if previous BFN on same fresh cycle. So goes to show it can have a good chance of working especially as u got a bfp last time. Wishing you all the best. x


----------



## Julsipoos (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks Polly, 

I didn't know the specific statistics but just that we have a slightly better prognosis than last time.  That's made me feel a little more positive.  I go from feeling positive one minute to negative the next!

Thanks very much and good luck.

Juls x


----------

